# 2016 4K TV speculation discussion



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

What new TVs do you expect to see at CES this year? The exhibits open to the trade on Wednesday, January 6, 2016. However, one day earlier, Tuesday, January 5th the press is exclusively invited to the CE manufacturers press conferences. Samsung will announce to the press at 2pm and Sony's press conference is schedule on their show floor at 5pm. LG and the other TV manufacturers have not announced their CES 2016 press conference schedules at this time, but they are expected to also have private press only events on Tuesday, January 5th.

What advancements do you expect to see in TV and DAV, (Digital Audio & Video devices), like Ultra HD BD players, and 4K TVs that deliver 100% of P3 color? What about PQ digital gamma, will any of the 2016 TVs be capable? Think we'll see more 4K OLED models? More full array locally dimmed LCD/LED TVs and larger flat panel TVs? 

CES is exactly one month away so let's get the discussion and our anticipation started!

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I was able to attend this year... I'm sure it will be full of eye candy!

I think we'll definitely see at least two or three manufacturers unveil Ultra HD BD players - it will be interesting to find out MSRPs. Any guesses? I'd be willing to bet we're looking in the $4-600 range...but that's just a guess. 

On the television from, I'm expecting Panasonic to come with its OLED display...hopefully US release dates will be made official. I'm also hoping we see a move away from curved screens with more large flat screen models announced across the board. Perhaps my issues with the curve are not widely held, but I don't like it. For large projector screens? Perhaps... But for 55-70-in TVs? No.

As for color gamut, for those of you that find that confusing...the current color space (the amount of colors able to be produced within all possible colors) for HDTVs is called Rec. 709. This specification was introduced in 1990 and was created as a standard that all HDTVs must follow. There is a push for 4K televisions to produce colors within a slightly larger color space that the industry calls DCI P3. Cinema projectors are able to produce colors within that that space -- and, as Robert intimates, we are likely to see this space used on UHD TVs. 

I believe we will probably see at least a few 4K TVs released with that capability this coming year. Obviously, it will be a hold-back feature reserved for the most expensive models. Much like HDR, it will take time for P3 to be available on the lower end of the spectrum.

The next color space specification (Rec 2020) is even larger than DCI P3 --- meaning Rec 2020 puts more color into the color palate. Now, Robert, you'll have to chime-in on this...but my understanding from THX training is that Rec 2020 is a fairly controversial standard because it will require old material to be remastered... I believe Sony is particularly opposed to introducing Rec 2020. Any insight?

Aside from video, I think 2016 will mark a year that 4-channel Atmos trickles down to lower-end AVRs. Also, we should see DTS:X firmware finally released. I had been told it would be released this December (2015)...but it's looking like that is going to be a miss.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I like you analysis and agree. I'm attending the 1/5/16 press conferences and the opening day for the exhibits on 1/6/16. Let me know if I can find out anything you are interested in.

I have read a lot of speculation on other sites about LG's 2016 offerings and since I do not post there I'd like to welcome any questions posted here so the accurate information can be answered.

Yes, I expect we'll see two manufacturers exhibiting UHD BD players. Samsung's UBD-K8500 UHD BD player will likely list at $499. and be available Q1 '16.

I also agree that we're unlikely to see much content with rec. 2020 color. Hollywood movies have been graded in P3, aka DCI for may years so we have a large library of movies ready to go in UHD resolution, HDR, P3 color and 10-bit with PQ linear digital gamma. Some streaming providers will push rec. 2020 color, but I'm concerned that the compression required to transport 4K, HDR and rec. 2020 will degrade the picture quality to destroy any possible advantage of rec. 2020 color over P3.

BTW, we only see hand made prototypes at CES mass production does not launch until the summer of 2016.

Looking forward to discussing the advancements and new a/v products for 2016! 

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, Robert. I'll be in touch!

I'm very curious to see how HDR plays out. My gut is telling me older (remastered) material is going to end up causing eye fatigue, but newer material will look amazing. I wonder, though, will the typical user care enough to pay more for HDR capability?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

My take on most if not all HDR content on HDR LCD/LED capable TVs will cause eye fatigue and be uncomfortable to view in low ambient light rooms. For LCD/LED 4K HDR capable TVs, HDR will look great in high ambient viewing. 

That's just one more reason to consider a 4K HDR capable OLED TV. LG will be remapping the HDR tonal range to their contrast ratio so you will not have specular highlight hitting peak brightness above 400nits, but we will enjoy the benefit of true black so HDR content will deliver a very dynamic picture.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

At CEDIA JVC had a great HDR presentation with its PJ line-up...I'm guessing that kind of experience will fall more in line with OLED tech (as opposed to LCD)? If so, I'm all for it. The amount of hidden detailed revealed in places such as a grey sky with clouds was simply awesome!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree ^^ and I also loved JVC's HDR CEDIA demo. 

We just completed our Sony HDR/Atmos upgrade in our dedicated 4K store demo theater and Sony and Dolby gave us content. HDR in a properly designed theater looks amazing!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So when are you moving your shop down to Washington, DC...(so I can come hangout everyday)??


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmm, ^^ very tempting... Maybe a Mid Atlantic VE showroom is in our future. 

I've seen a lot of speculation on what LG will show at CES and although I can't disclose much before LG's press conference, I can say we'll see a new Flat 77" 4K HDR capable OLED and it will be priced below the 77EG9700. I would expect the mass production launch will be early Q3 2016. LG won CES's 2016 “Best of Innovations” for their upcoming 77" Flat 4K OLED TV.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the sound of that (ALL of it!).

Can't wait to start digging through CES announcements... Exciting time!


----------



## gadgtfreek (Oct 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see pricing and release on the "B" series OLED.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG 2016 G6 Signature Series 4K OLED .pdf data sheet.

Scheduled to be on display at our showroom on Monday, February 1, 2016. :jump:

-Robert


----------

